# The much ignored Andover Shop



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

It seems like we havent talked about the Andovershop for a longgg time. They only have 2 stores now.

Catalog in PDF file:


Discuss?


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the Andover Shop, I just don't make it over to Cambridge to shop there. That said, if any extremely wealthy forum members want to contribute to my fund to buy this outfit, your donations are welcome...



All told it will cost $1,290.00, thankfully there's no sales tax on clothing in MA. Anyway, I'm thinking about having a bake sale, what kind of cookies fit the trad lifestyle enough to make serious money?

In all seriousness, I love the Andover Shop, my dad used to buy all sorts of clothes there.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I’m wondering how one reaches the point of being able to dress like that? It must take years of practice... You can’t just pop into work one day doing the Andover—who has that much instant style? 

What’s the best way to tackle the Andover look?—I suppose if I have to ask I might as well forget it. 

Maybe I’ll hire Barbra to dress me. That’s it, take a few weeks off and return with a whole new look—it’ll be like having my boobs done. I wonder if anyone will notice.



*I love it all, but out of sight out of mind. I feel the same way about Paul Stewart.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*andover*

I bought a couple of bow ties from Andover years ago-which were great.
rather liked their patch tweed trousers-and sport jacket- in a catalog some years ago- although a trad icon of sorts(Gerry Mulligan outfitted his band there -late 50s- andover seems a little trad dandy to me but artfully so.

max


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Andover is great. Sort of the northern Ben Silver. The trad pimp, to use a term of obscure origin, from my brother's own peculiar patois, brigger--I suppose its like baller, but more British. Its the word he uses to describe Andover Shop look. Mismatched, garish, amazing. If I had $900 to drop on a sportcoat and $300 on some waistcoats, I'd be there in a heartbeat. It is all so unbusinesslike, so brigger.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess it's fairly easy to forget about Andover since it's a fairly small company and they only have two stores, both of which are fairly close to each other.

I never visited the Boston store (only the Cambridge one) though I guess it didn't make much sense for them to have two stores so close to each other. The Cambridge store, BTW, is very tiny.


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

I've bought several things in the last year from Andover; cuff links, wool pants, blazer, viyella etc. Like the quality and the phone service has been uniformly excellent. I think the comparison to Ben Silver is apt.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I always enjoyed looking through their catalog but do not own anything by them. One day I decided to bite the bullet and purchase a couple of shirts over the phone. The phone conversation was less than friendly and the entire time I felt that they were somewhat annoyed to be on the phone with me. They did not have my size in any of the shirts I was interested in so I did not purchase anything. I have never called back, I would rather take my business to someone who seems interested in it.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas said:


> I always enjoyed looking through their catalog but do not own anything by them. One day I decided to bite the bullet and purchase a couple of shirts over the phone. The phone conversation was less than friendly and the entire time I felt that they were somewhat annoyed to be on the phone with me. They did not have my size in any of the shirts I was interested in so I did not purchase anything. I have never called back, I would rather take my business to someone who seems interested in it.


Some other forumites have reported their lack of enthusiasm as well. This definitely concerns me.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anyone actually wear a scarf _under_ their jacket collar like that?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trimmer said:


> Does anyone actually wear a scarf _under_ their jacket collar like that?


Good question Trimmer...it does rather defeat the intended purpose for wearing the scarf! I don't wear them that way.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought the purpose of a scarf was to look cavalier. In that case, the under collar look would seem to be just the thing.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Thomas said:


> The phone conversation was less than friendly and the entire time I felt that they were somewhat annoyed to be on the phone with me.


Perhaps it's a Yankee-Southron difference on "friendly" -Andover is about as Yankee as I can imagine a store being. I've ordered a couple times from them over the phone. They were all business but I got what I wanted quickly.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I love their stuff and their catalog but, they're obviously interested in only being a local retailer, IMO. Their website is essentially useless if you already have a catalog - and they don't even update the site to announce sales. Also, based on what people have said, their pricing seems to be based on personal services that they provide at the store (tailoring, etc.) and so seem relatively high for a phone/internet order when only the garment is being purchased.

Not having a decent, functional website that facilitates purchases is, nowadays, the equivalent of thumbing your nose at a customer and stating, "we don't want your business here" - it doesn't help if all they have is some cranky Yankee answering the phone and taking orders.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Not ignored by Seinfeld:

https://www.seinology.com/scripts/script-129.shtml


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I have always enjoyed visiting their stores. Then again, I grew up in Massachusetts and we have a running "joke" that you're either a sarcastic pain-in-the-butt or you move to another state. If only I could afford a few things from there....


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Some other forumites have reported their lack of enthusiasm as well. This definitely concerns me.


My experience was a little different -- I received helpful, if not effusive, service over the phone -- but I agree that AS is clearly not interested in encouraging out-of-store sales in the way that, say, O'Connell's is.

One thing that did strike me as peculiar was that my package arrived with a generic store card in lieu of a note, or even a business card. Had the gentleman who helped me at least enclosed the latter, I would now remember his name and be able to ask for him again.

Selling clothes used to be all about establishing relationships. Many old-line stores have forgotten this, but if you think it's obsolete, try placing an order with David Mercer or Ethan Huber (or even our own Leathersoul, I'm sure, though I've not yet saved enough pennies for my first order).

EGF


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

The Andover Shop is a very old school place that focuses on personal service and well tailored clothing, much, perhaps most of it is custom made in some form. Clothes can't be tailored over the internet or phone nor can service be personal, so they stick to their niche. Fortunately, I am about a 30 minute drive from either location. If you want mediocre service or prefer to buy on the internet, go to Brooks Brothers.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

cglex said:


> The Andover Shop is a very old school place that focuses on personal service and well tailored clothing, much, perhaps most of it is custom made in some form. Clothes can't be tailored over the internet or phone nor can service be personal, so they stick to their niche. Fortunately, I am about a 30 minute drive from either location. If you want mediocre service or prefer to buy on the internet, go to Brooks Brothers.


AS sells sweaters, ties, scarves, rugby shirts, socks, cuff-links, toiletries, hats, Barbour coats, pocket squares, blazer buttons -- I fail to see how any of these require "personalized" service beyond someone picking up the phone.

You're certainly fortunate to live so close to such a fine, old-school shop, but are the rest of us to be consigned to "mediocre service" because we don't?

EGF


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

For the most part, my experiences have been pleasant enough, particularly at the Cambridge store, for both telephone and in-person transactions. Certainly the Andover Shop's approach differs from that of O'Connell's or Mercer & Sons. Less warm, but no less accomodating. They have diligently searched for and found items I have requested and shipped them in a timely manner. Certainly, expectations vary from person to person, but I've been happy with the Andover Shop thus far and will continue to patronize them.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

For people who prefer personal relationships, check out J.Press and Eljo's in additional to O'Connell's and Mercer and Son.

David Wilder from Press and Trent Thurston from Eljo's are both very knowledgable and friendly chaps. The latter even gave me a bottle of beer while I was browsing the store. Ethan from O'Connell's sends me letters to let me know how much O'Connell's values my purchases, he would put my formal name on the envelop address and my nick name on the letter. I was very glad he could remember such detail.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

The Andover Shops are in my top 3, if not my #1 retailer. Over the summer I caught word that the Boston store was closing down and everything was half off. I bought that store out- you guys would be jealous! The gent I did business with over the phone was extremely helpful. I gave him an indication of the kind of items I was looking for, as well as my sizes, and he went off in the store to look around for me. He called me back a half hour later with a list of about 2 dozen items and described them in detail. I scored some outrageous deals and really completed my casual wardrobe:

Alpaca Sweaters - $75
Shetlands - $50
Viyella - $50
Barbour - less than $200!
Poplin Ties - $40
Tweeds - $400

He even through in a bunch of belts for $10 a piece


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

egadfly said:


> AS sells sweaters, ties, scarves, rugby shirts, socks, cuff-links, toiletries, hats, Barbour coats, pocket squares, blazer buttons -- I fail to see how any of these require "personalized" service beyond someone picking up the phone.


I can only surmise that you've never been in one of their locations. The walls are literally full of fabric for custom orders, with only a selection of their catalog's offerings on hand. If you want a particular item in your size, good luck finding it. They "stock" all those other things, and the focus is clearly custom orders.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

You're certainly fortunate to live so close to such a fine, old-school shop, but are the rest of us to be consigned to "mediocre service" because we don't?

EGF[/QUOTE]

Gadfly, this comment baffles me. Is there somewhere in the consumer bill of rights that businesses needed to be Internet compliant? As others have stated above, the Cambridge store is almost exclusively custom made in its services. I was there in October and they didn't even have any of their Shetlands in stock; they were all in Andover. The Boston shop was larger and had more ready to wear items and accesories, but that's history.

I've had my ups and downs with them. Two years back I ordered two Shetlands. Living in Europe at the time it was costly to have them sent to me. When it turned out one was an extra-large, instead of medium that I requested they were accomodating in promising a refund when I returned it. I was a bit miffed that when they did they did not even reimburse me for the local postage when I was back in the US, even though it was their error.

Still, I accept them for what they are. On the phone they've been quite helpful, but there is the fact that the Cambridge store can't tell you exactly what the Andover store might have. You have to call Andover most times. I'm glad that they exist and offer an alternative to the mall. I guess the quirks are just part of the charm. Small is beautiful, but it's small. Sentimentalists like myself who lament the decline of Brooks Bros need to remind ourselves that back in its glory days it didn't have many more stores around the country than J. Press has today.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> Gadfly, this comment baffles me. Is there somewhere in the consumer bill of rights that businesses needed to be Internet compliant? As others have stated above, the Cambridge store is almost exclusively custom made in its services. I was there in October and they didn't even have any of their Shetlands in stock; they were all in Andover. The Boston shop was larger and had more ready to wear items and accesories, but that's history.


Don't mind me, XC. Just foaming at the mouth again.

I think I was reacting to the odd assumption in the OP that anyone would "want mediocre service" -- or indeed that the only choices were between that and the oddly indifferent service one sometimes gets at AS.

And while I am aware that AS has traditionally focused on MTM and custom work, my point is that no one is _forcing_ them to engage in catalog sales or Internet commerce. Conversely, however, it seems to me that once you start mailing catalogs or running a website, you ought to be prepared to treat those customers as you would anyone who walked in your doors.

I like AS and presumably will order from them in the future, but I prefer the service I get from O'Connell's, and will continue to turn to them first.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andover staff has always been very polite.

They serve up a good, edgy-for-trad, and somewhat pricey product in comparison to Press.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I've only ordered from the Andover Shop once. I called to see if they had a shetland sweater in my size. They did. I bought it, and they sent it to me. The same thing happened when I called and ordered items from Press, Bean, Land's End etc.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The Andover Shop. A tady dandy, no? Ivy gone Fop. Furnishings for the Preppy gone "Dude" in all of us. Saddle up, Brothers Brummell, we've patch tweed to sport.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Actually, don't most decent-sized cities have at least one upscale mens' clothing retailer that still values customer service (and charges accordingly)? We have at least 3-4 that I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I got my first Andover Shop catalogue maybe 4 years ago, and immediately noticed a vest I wanted. I called the shop, talked to a fellow named Virgil, and while he was short and to the point, the vest arrived two days later. Tried it on, it was too short. So I call Virgil and tell him thanks, but the 42L vest was too short, and well, thanks for the service but I will be returning it. He asked if he could work on the vest for me. No commitment on my part, but he wanted the tailor to see if he could adjust the length for me. A week later I get the vest. Its longer yes, but not long enough. I call Virgil, thank him again, tell him how much I appreciate the great service, but sorry, the vest is still too short. I return it and get my refund. 3 weeks go by and I get a package from the Andover Shop. Its a vest, same as the one I ordered. There is no size tag. I put it on. It fits perfectly. I call Virgil, ask him what he did to the vest. He tells me he called their vest supplier and had him make me a custom length vest. I couldnt thank him enough, it was absolutely the best customer service I had ever gotten. The cherry on the cake - he refused to charge me. Wouldnt take a dime for the vest, if you can believe that. A great move on his part, since Ive probably spent $10,000 in that store since. 

The point of the story, dont judge a store necessarily by how you are spoken to on the phone. After each of those phone calls with Virgil I never felt like he actually enjoyed talking to me. He was somewhat gruff, to the point. But I will take a gruff New Englander anyday over some overly slick hyper friendly salesperson. 

I dont know, maybe its a regional thing. Being from NYC, I immediately feel distrustful of people that are overly friendly. I dont care if someone isnt friendly, as long as they do their job well. And AS does their job well.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

KentW said:


> Actually, don't most decent-sized cities have at least one upscale mens' clothing retailer that still values customer service (and charges accordingly)? We have at least 3-4 that I can think of right off the top of my head.


Don't get to Philly much, I'm guessing.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Phil's post is absolutely inspiring.

However, the first paragraph in Andover's catalog rather depresses me: 
"On the ensuing pages, we’ve made an attempt to illustrate the
finest quality and value of traditional and conservative
European tweeds and cashmeres with their supplementing
and coordinating accessories. In the thorough search for
merchandise, our pervasive and constant travel has made it
possible to have items made specifically for us and available
only at our shops.
Many of our tweed and cashmere jacketings are woven
exclusively for us to make it possible to synchronize with
our distinct and varied selection of shirts and neckwear.
Note page after page of elevated quality and subordinately
priced items to fully appreciate our marketing position, thrust,
and objective. These accouplements along with the focus on
the time honored conservatively reserved taste level best
defines this catalogue.
Max and Bogart invite one and all to shop with ease and
pleasure."

That's some mighty purple prose, particularly the second paragraph.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Don't get to Philly much, I'm guessing.


Nope...but from your response, I assume I'm not missing anything?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

KentW said:


> Nope...but from your response, I assume I'm not missing anything?


Alas, no.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

YOU GOT A VEST FOR FREE???

How the hell can that kind of deal ever happen?


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

It sounds as if the vest deal worked out well for both Phil and Andover. Exceptional service as good business.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Phil said:


> I dont know, maybe its a regional thing. Being from NYC, I immediately feel distrustful of people that are overly friendly. I dont care if someone isnt friendly, as long as they do their job well. And AS does their job well.


Good point, I also think its weird when I come across New Englanders who are overly friendly personalities. Occasionally while jogging someone waves or says Hi to me, I always perplexed. I wonder where they are really from.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

It was certainly a once in a lifetime kind of deal with that vest. Brilliant move on their part, since it got me to be a customer for life. Vest was $250.00 retail, so it was a really good deal.


----------



## DMAllen (Jun 9, 2007)

I thought I'd weigh in on my experience with AS. Having recently moved to New Hampshire from New York City, I went to the Andover, MA location this morning to browse. My initial reaction was one of pure joy - it was as if I stepped back in time to the men's haberdashers I remember from my youth in the 1970's (and I mean that as a complement). The store reminded me of the old J. Press store just off of Madison Avenue in Manhattan next to Brooks Brothers, when they had the fitting rooms in the basement. It was heaven to once again find a store devoted to traditional men's fashion. However, the reception I received from the sales man in the store was not unpleasant, but not overly friendly or encouraging either. I am on the slim side - 5'8", 135 lbs. When I inquired about clothing in my size, I was told there wasn't anything in the store that was my size - and nothing in a trim fit. I did find some blue blazers in size 36, but that was about it. 

I took a copy of their catalog and left. When I got home I noticed that most things in the catalog state available in all sizes. I was reminded of my experience with Ben Silver, which upon my initial review of their catalog found little to nothing in smaller sizes. However, when I visited the Ben Silver store in SC, I was told that most things could be ordered to fit. While I was at the Ben Silver store, I ordered a pair of Brooklyn Britches with a 30" waist and a low rise and was delighted with the results.

After thumbing through the Andover shop catalogue, I thought I would call the store to custom order a pair of dress trousers in my size. Contrary to my experience in the store, on the phone they were very friendly and very helpful, to the point that after the sales woman took my order, she called me back to tell me that the tailor would like me to come into the store to be measured before my order was placed. I, personally, am thrilled that they care enough about the clothes they sell and the service they provide to make sure they get it right. I have been trying to retro-fit my clothes after the fact with random tailors for most of my life. Hopefully now I will finally be able to find a source for clothes in the traditional style that actually fits my body. I am over the moon delighted and will do my best to keep them in business!


----------



## DMAllen (Jun 9, 2007)

Tom Rath said:


> I got my first Andover Shop catalogue maybe 4 years ago, and immediately noticed a vest I wanted. I called the shop, talked to a fellow named Virgil, and while he was short and to the point, the vest arrived two days later. Tried it on, it was too short. So I call Virgil and tell him thanks, but the 42L vest was too short, and well, thanks for the service but I will be returning it. He asked if he could work on the vest for me. No commitment on my part, but he wanted the tailor to see if he could adjust the length for me. A week later I get the vest. Its longer yes, but not long enough. I call Virgil, thank him again, tell him how much I appreciate the great service, but sorry, the vest is still too short. I return it and get my refund. 3 weeks go by and I get a package from the Andover Shop. Its a vest, same as the one I ordered. There is no size tag. I put it on. It fits perfectly. I call Virgil, ask him what he did to the vest. He tells me he called their vest supplier and had him make me a custom length vest. I couldnt thank him enough, it was absolutely the best customer service I had ever gotten. The cherry on the cake - he refused to charge me. Wouldnt take a dime for the vest, if you can believe that. A great move on his part, since Ive probably spent $10,000 in that store since.
> 
> The point of the story, dont judge a store necessarily by how you are spoken to on the phone. After each of those phone calls with Virgil I never felt like he actually enjoyed talking to me. He was somewhat gruff, to the point. But I will take a gruff New Englander anyday over some overly slick hyper friendly salesperson.
> 
> I dont know, maybe its a regional thing. Being from NYC, I immediately feel distrustful of people that are overly friendly. I dont care if someone isnt friendly, as long as they do their job well. And AS does their job well.


Hi Tom, 
You wouldn't happen to still have that Andover Shop catalog from 2007, would you? I am a collector and am looking for back issues. 
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Old Tartan (Oct 4, 2012)

I have to say that the subject line of this thread pleased me immensely today. I have always been an AS fan. But, now retired, my heyday of clothes-hoarding behind me, it's been a while since I've purchased from them or since their catalog appeared in my mailbox. Actually, I think it was somewhere around 2005 or 2006 when I last caught up with them -- and that would be just a little before this old thread first started!


----------

